# ConfCache - pare pytan

## quosek

czesc

przyczytalem tygodnik gentoo, spodobalo mi sie pare nowych funkcji portage 2.1, ale mam lekkie watpliwosci do dzialania i konfiguracji confcache:

- czy jedyna konfiguracja polega na dodaniu go do listy FEATURES w /etc/make.conf ?

- z tego co wiem, confcache przyspiesza automake'a za pomoca buforowania sobie informacji - i tu jest glowne pytanie - co jaki czas jest odswiezana infromacja w tym cache'u ? bo przeciez automake oprocz informacji specyficznych dla sprzetu sprawdza tez obecnosci bibliotek - co jezeli w miedzyczasie (miedzy kolejna kompilacja, a momentem zachowania danych) zminila mi sie lista bibliotek ?

- czy confcache da sie jakos recznie odswiezac ? (miloby bylo ustawic w cronie cachowanie sobie tak kolo 4-tej nad ranem)

----------

## Yatmai

Jakiegoś wzrostu prędkości kompilacji nie odnotowałem, a że kilka mi się przez to posypało, wywaliłem w cholere :]

----------

## quosek

mi sie wydaje, ze jest troche szybciej (w fazie automake), ale .... chcialbym wiedziec jak to dziala... - bo niestety, ale roznych przejsc z cachem to juz mialem (w systemach webowych - standardowy problem - jak czesto odswiezac cache, by nadal byl wzrost wydajnosci, ale by nie miec za starych danych....)

i na pewno piszesz o confcache, a nie o ccache ? to 2 rozne rzeczy

----------

## Gabrys

Spróbuj sobie zainstalować kde-meta. Podobno tam będą największe przyśpieszenia przy używaniu confcache. (a ccache swoją drogą).

----------

## Yatmai

 *quosek wrote:*   

> i na pewno piszesz o confcache, a nie o ccache ? to 2 rozne rzeczy

 

Tak  :Razz:  Swoją drogą ccache też (??) używam, nie wiem czy coś daje, ale nie spowalnia i nic nie psuje więc go zostawiłem. Tylko sporo śmieci po sobie zostawia, przez 3 miechy od postawienia na nowo systemu to sie ponad GB tego w /var znalazł :/

----------

## Gabrys

[ccache] U mnie nie przekracza 200MB:

```
quake@kornel ~ $ grep CCACHE /etc/make.conf

CCACHE_SIZE="200M"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"
```

----------

## quosek

ale ja wyraznie pisze - NIE CHODZI O CCACHE - ale o confcache - a to sa 2 rozne rzeczy (confcache jest nowoscia w portage 2.1)

----------

## Gabrys

CCACHE to wątek poboczny, ktoś wspomniał, rozwijamy nieco temat. A obie rzeczy są powiązane, bo raz, że są wspierane przez portage, a dwa, że obie przyśpieszają kompilacje, przez przetrzymywanie danych pośrednich (cache).

----------

## quosek

oki - jakos umknely mojej uwadze ta 2 watki zwiazane z ccache (dodatkowo mi sie tez napierw confcache kojarzyl z ccache, wiec ....)

tylko nadal nikt nie odpowiedzial (wiem - wiedza tajemna znana tylko nielicznym) jak jest zaimplementowany ten cache i co jaki czas sie odswieza .... a to jest bardzo wazna sprawa

google tez nic nie podpowiada - czy jest jakakolwiek dokumentacja do confcache (bo w tym readme nie ma kompletnie nic - z wyjatkiem zmiennej CONFCACHE_DIR)?

i uwaga - ta zmienna MUSI byc ustawiona - bez niej confcache nie dziala .....Last edited by quosek on Tue Jun 20, 2006 8:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

Ważna jak ważna, jak coś Ci się nie zainstaluje, to go chwilowo wyłączasz (ccache i distcc też) i wszystko. Mi się jeszcze nie zdarzyło, żeby coś się nie zainstalowało. Wtedy będę się martwił.

----------

## prymitive

 *quosek wrote:*   

> oki - jakos umknely mojej uwadze ta 2 watki zwiazane z ccache (dodatkowo mi sie tez napierw confcache kojarzyl z ccache, wiec ....)
> 
> tylko nadal nikt nie odpowiedzial (wiem - wiedza tajemna znana tylko nielicznym) jak jest zaimplementowany ten cache i co jaki czas sie odswieza .... a to jest bardzo wazna sprawa
> 
> google tez nic nie podpowiada - czy jest jakakolwiek dokumentacja do confcache (bo w tym readme nie ma kompletnie nic - z wyjatkiem zmiennej CONFCACHE_DIR)?
> ...

 

Z tego co wiem to ccache działa w ten sposób, że zanim coś skompiluje to robi sobie hasha z różnych informacji: wersja i czas modyfikacji binarki kompilatora, nazwa, rozmiar pliku który kompilujesz i pewnie coś jeszcze, jak znajdzie w cache plik z takim samym hashem to znaczy, że już to kiedyś kompilowałeś tym kompilatorem i zamiast kompilować kopiuje go z bufora, jak nie znajdzie takiego hashu to kompiluje i kopiuje do bufora.

P.S. myślałem że pytasz jak działa ccache, ah ten upał.

----------

## indianiec

Faktycznie przydało by się nieco więcej informacji na temat nowego portage. GWN odsyła do nieaktualnej i raczej szczątkowej dokumentacji. Ciekawą, nową funkcją jest elog, dzięki któremu można zapisać (np. do pliku) ważne informacje pojawiające się po zainstalowaniu niektórych programów. Szczególnie przydatne jeżeli emerguje się pakiety seriami; teraz nie umkną informacje w stylu:" przebuduj teraz coś tam, uruchom coś tam, uaktualnij... bo inaczej masz problem" 

O elogu jest nieco w make.conf.example. O confcache niesty dużo mniej.

----------

## quosek

ja od razu zaczalem sie bawic wszystkimi 3-ma nowymi featureami (confcache+elog+ package.* jako katalogi)

faktycznie - eloga bardzo brakowalo, ale .... chyba nei wszystkie pakeity go wspieraja (oby na razie) - bo nie zawsze tworza mi sie pliczki elog ....

----------

## indianiec

Pewnie nie każdy pakiet generuje jakiś komunikat. Tu jest wątek o nowym portage. 

Najbardziej podoba mi sie wynik polecenia

```
emerge moo
```

choć nie wiem czy to funkcja dostępna dopiero w nowym portage  :Wink: 

Zresztą sami spróbujcie.

----------

## Gabrys

 *GWN wrote:*   

>  Another new option to reduce installation time yet a bit more is confcache. With this new feature portage caches many of the tests configuration scripts do, thus making execution faster. This comes with the small risk of caching wrong values, so be warned that this feature is known to have a few bugs. Since this package is currently keyworded on most architectures, the required steps to enable it are:
> 
> Code Listing 5.2: Enabling confcache
> 
> Add this in /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

Z tego wynika, że nie trzeba ustawiać zmiennej CONFCACHE_DIR.

----------

## quosek

czytalem to samo - ale niestety nie dzialalo

dopiero po ustawieniu zmiennej zaczelo dzialac... dziwne

----------

## Gabrys

U mnie działa bez ustawiania zmiennej. Po prostu po paru configurach zaczęło się pojawiać mniej więcej coś takiego:

checking for beer in frige... (cached) yes

Złe wieści, niestety confcache został twardo zamaskowany  :Sad: . Ja na razie daję mu szansę. Nie wywalam. Jak wszystko działa.

----------

## indianiec

Przypuszczam, że confcache zostało zamaskowane z konkretnych powodów. Wyłaczyłem bo nie byłem w stanie zainstalować xine-lib; miałem ten sam przypadek, co tu. Zresztą w /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask stoi napisane:  *Quote:*   

> confcache really needs more work before prime-time
> 
> # please don't file bugs for this unless you also have a solution
> 
> 

 

----------

